# Labeotropheus fuelleborni Chalo 'White Belly'



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

anyone have these? any pics out there or does anyone at least know what color they are as adults?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

this is the only pic i could find, so i wasn't sure if this is what they really looked like, but according to the seller this is what they look like, so i think i'm going to buy some


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

ordered 10, woo! first fish for the new 75


----------



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

sweet looking fish. whats the rest of the stock for the new 75?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

not sure, thinking maybe tropheops red cheek, maybe cyno sp. hara, i tried to order some hara today but they were out already


----------



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

going balls out huh? the red cheek are pretty aggressive, right?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i hear they can be from some people, but others say they aren't very. so i don't know. i was thinking hongi instead of hara before, and someone said they'd be more aggressive than the tropheops. so i really don't know at this point

essentially i've gotten conflicting advice from people highly considered to know what they're talking about on this site. so i feel like i need to try them for myself and find out


----------



## lil_flame33 (Mar 20, 2010)

Good luck! Sometimes the best advice is try it and see. That way you're learning for yourself.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

exactly.
so are these fish rare? i have only found one picture of them, no profile here, and i haven't found much on this varient


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't see that location or the "white belly" designation listed in Konings or Cichlidae. Maybe a marketing name?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i dunno, i know nothing about this variant, but i trust the source, so either the location is off or the white belly part is off, but he said they do have white bellies

is there a website to view konings or do you have to buy the book?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have the book. I'm not saying the fish is not legitimate, simply not listed so I could not find more info. Maybe Chalo is near one of the other named locations.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

maybe, they are listed as f1. the picture is listed as chalo, not chalo "white belly". is there not a chalo listed at all? or just not under white belly, i haven't seen the book so i have no idea how these things are listed or classified in there


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i don't see chalo listed on the map in the library, and i think i remember seeing something else with the location name chalo, and when i couldn't find chalo on the map, but found charo, i wondered if it's the same location


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I hope for your sake that your fish do turn out like the one pictured, very nice! Did you receive them yet, would love to see some pictures.

As an aside, I think that "Chalo" means "republic" in Chichewa, one of the native languages of the region. I base this on wikipedia's page which translates: "The Republic of Malawi" as "Chalo cha Malawi" in Chichewa. "Republic reef" or "Republic town" seems like an odd name for a location, no?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

they are getting shipped monday since it's the end of the week, i'll have them wednesday, but juvies are grey as can be


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The fish are listed by scientific name and then there is one page of pics with collection points:
Hora Mhango
Nkhata Bay
Nakantenga Island
Thumbi West Island
Boadzulu Island
Chinyamwezi Island
Ikombe
Minos Reef
Nkhungu Point
Makanjila Point
Luwala Reef
Chinyankwazi Island
Mbenji Island (orange female)
Maingano Island


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

katale isn't on that list, so maybe the variant post dates the book?


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Found a couple more pics of some. First one calls it Charo and the second one calls it Chalo.

http://www.cichlidenareal.ru/wiki/index.php?vid=3744


__
https://flic.kr/p/3096184833


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

cjacob316 said:


> katale isn't on that list, so maybe the variant post dates the book?


He doesnt talk about the Fuelleborni Katale in that book; he does talk about the Katale in other things though. Here you can find his write up on Katale island and the Fullebornin Katale http://www.cichlidae.com/article.php?id=382 (it isnt free you have to buy it).

He doesnt talk about all the Afras in that book either. So just cause it isnt in the 4th edition doesnt mean anything.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Book was published 2007 at year-end. Here are locations mentioned in Cichlidae. Boadzulu Island, Chiofu Bay, Namalenje Island, Otter Island.

The labeotropheus are really not described or listed separately by collection point, as if behaviors differ. There is one listing for fuelleborni.

By contrast there are 49 listings of different labidochromis.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

they are nice, hope my males turn out this nice


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

just got them in a few minutes ago, he sent 11, maybe it was to make up for the one day delay, but happy to finally have them in. i ordered them over a week ago.

they all look grey and boring, but they are only about an inch so it was expected.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

My thoughts are that it is _possible_ that Chalo may be the same location as Charo. I know there was some location name changes between Ad's 3rd and 4th Editions, but I can't recall if this is one of them.

There is also a _C. afra_ Chalo being sold.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i know i've seen others with chalo, i thought it was a cyno, you confirmed it

but it's from dave's so i don't see it being too wrong or a hybrid or something, he's a pretty reliable source


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah, Dave is likely to carry the correct location as any other - if not more. I wouldn't question the purity of the fish, just very little information around about that location. Such species need to be kept and learned from - hope you can share what you learn about them with everyone else.


----------

